# think i've been done over



## Elanor (Nov 15, 2006)

i have an ex employer who's disbanding a ollection. he told me in order to keep what i'd promised people i had to pay him. now he's saying i need liscences andvet checks and is being really arsey about couriering them to me and then or straight to retic. what can i do to get him to get his bum in gear? i couldnt really fford to pay him and now he keeps switching his phone off on me and ignoring my emails


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

by the sounds of it i think you might well be
since when do you need checks etc...???
i wouldnt give him the drippings of my backside until i got all the reps
he sounds well dogey to me.
his out on his butt and now trying to make fools out of all of us but especially you hun
be careful


----------



## Elanor (Nov 15, 2006)

i got told by him that coz he has my money and the reps i have to do as he says


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I've emailled him, will see what happens.....


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

sounds like an asshole! No wonder he went bankrupt or whatever!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh you sort him out man...

if he has offcvially gone bankrupt...er..he shouldnt technically be controlling the sale of anything so he shouldnt **** around.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd suggest that everything is not as it would appear in this matter.

I am waiting for some people to get back to me before i make any further comments though.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> I'd suggest that everything is not as it would appear in this matter.


hhmmmmmmm

Do you reckon we'll still be able to get the animals he's/they're selling?


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you reckon we'll still be able to get the animals he's/they're selling?[/quote]


im thinking same thing,i thought there was something weird about this from day 1


----------



## Sano (Jan 10, 2007)

serves her right if she has, daft cow


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Sano said:


> serves her right if she has, daft cow


By all means expand on that comment.

As it was you who originally advertised all the animals it would be nice to see your thoughts on it all.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pay him a visit, i would


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Sano said:


> serves her right if she has, daft cow


OMG. I know who you are, USADCOW!!!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Bingo, about to post in the classified section.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Bingo, about to post in the classified section.


 :?:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i see a scam, but not sure exactly where lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

wtf is going on?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Take a look at the sticky in the classifieds section Dean.. :wink:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i shall do that lol.. i want my female beardie and if someone is ****ing that up :evil:


----------



## Elanor (Nov 15, 2006)

going to see him soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
smells kinda fishy

who`s got their legs open now lol :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, not you then laura?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, not you then laura?


not this time :bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, hehe, only messin mate...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

hehe i know you are nige :razz:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i think the main person being done over is the lady that parted with some money
to be honest why are you lot moaning that you wont be getting your reps you want when you havnt even parted with money yourselves?
i feel sorry for the lady

as for the guy having a hold over her as she paid him his a toss pot and needs a women to slap the arse down
Holds hand up


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i guess they are moaning coz they almost paid money, and its just the fact that it happened.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i take that back
i just read other post
the 3 of them need a bloody slap and i also hold my hand up to do it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

get in the queue :razz:


----------

